# Good shooting day today



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Good day for shooting today at the CCSC. Temps in low 90s, bright and sunny all day. Touched off 50 rds of .40, and 100 9mm, all in my G22; the latter in a 9mm Lone Wolf conversion barrel for my G22. Had one FTE out of 100 of the Winchester 9mm NATO rounds. This has happened on the last four outings with that ammo and it's always within the first 50 out of 100 or 200 rounds. And it's always after 50 rounds of Federal American Eagle .40 ammo. Strange, but prolly just a coinkydink.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've heard that the barrel to convert to other calibers "usually" works but not 100% like the original barrel. And the ejector may be a slightly different angle with the two calibers, which may explain the occasional malfunction. I have both the Glock 17 & 22. neither have ever malfunctioned - over 9,500 rounds between them. But I've never used different barrels.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

At one point I was considering a .357 SIG barrel, but now I think I'll pass.


----------

